# Monsters Inc. DVD



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If you are lucky enough to get to a K-mart, they are selling the Monsters, Inc. DVD for $14.87 . The disc includes both P&S and widescreen.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just picked mine up a Circuit City for $15.99. Looking forward to watching it tonight.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Got mine at Circuit City for $14.87, price match with K-Mart ad.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

DisneyStore.com had a nice deal with a few extras for $29.99. Pictures, pin, plush toys.....nice, but not $14.87.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Forgot to ask the wife to pick up the widescreen version, oh well.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Martyva _
> *Forgot to ask the wife to pick up the widescreen version, oh well. *


Doesn't matter. Both versions are on the same disc.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Blockbuster gives you your choice of either DVD or VHS for free if you sign up for the $24.99 deal that allows you to rent one movie a week from them for 10 weeks. My local blockbusters charge $4.15 to rent DVD's from them so not too bad of a deal all in all. I think they will be doing this same promotion with Spider-Man as well.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I got mine at the Disney Store for $19.97 that included 4 cool lithographs suitable for framing. Picked it up last night and it rocks! I never saw it in the theatre and the PQ and sound is awesome. At one point there is an electrical surge and the LFE about knocked me off the couch. (I have bass shakers).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I know what you mean about the LFE. I heard my sub pop. I guess I need to turn it down a little.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Pre-ordered my copy from Costco for $18.69, shipped on Friday, received on the 17th. It came with 2 Movie Cash certificates, good for up to $10.50 each toward admission to a Disney studios theatrical release between now and Dec. 31.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

I just picked up mine at Meijer tonight for $13.99 not to bad if you ask me, seeing how the normal price is $22.99. Just finished watching it. Not to bad a movie.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

14.84 at Walmart until Sat.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Sam's Club - $14.99


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

My wife was trying to watch disc 2 for the extra features yesterday. She tried and tried to move the cursor around with the arrow buttons on the remote to no avail. She tried pressing play and "pause" appeared on the screen. She called me at work and I couldn't figure it out over the phone because the navigation arrows worked normally on disc 1. When I got home I discovered that for disc 2 only you have to navigate with the number buttons on the remote, at least on our GO Video combo DVD/VCR. Has anyone else had trouble with the bonus features disc?

Fortunately she bought it at Wal-Mart - got the $14.84 deal without even realizing it!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DVD's are basically software and apparently your GO video player doesn't like aspects of how the DVD menus were programmed. It happens sometimes. I have a JVC player and didn't have any problems with disc 2.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I purchase mine yesterday and watched it. It some parts my subwoofer was shaking the floor so much that 2 candles fell of my mantle over my fireplace.

God I love it.

I could play the "Cow" THX Trailer over and over again, the first time it played all 3 of my dogs were sitting there and when the cows came from behind the dogs all turned around to see them, they didnt see them so they all started barking them.

Fooled the dogs!


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Uhhh, I just rented it. I really liked the movie though. Very convincing cow sounds on the THX intro.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

There have been reports from around the net that some players are having trouble with Monsters Inc. Nothing about disc 2 yet but the reports are about disc 1 freezing around the 84 minute mark. Pioneer players seem to have the most problems. There should be an announcement from the studio about this. Will keep you posted.


----------

